# Lexie is in labor!!



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Finally My Dexter is in labor. Seems like we waiting forever!! She is restless and up and down..walking although looks uncomfortable....some pushing but not real serious yet...🤞
🙏 prayers for safe delivery.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay! Praying it goes smoothly 🙏


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh. A moo time...


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay, come on Lexie!
Prayers for an easy delivery!
You go girl!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yay! Praying for safe delivery!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Bag burst. We have hooves!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

All done. She did well but baby is dead 😔we tried stimulating it..mouth to mouth. It's full term..looks good..I don't know what happened. Maybe it got its head twisted under her. Ugh..im sick. We left Lexie to be alone with it before we Carry it off. I'm so so sad for her.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh no..... I'm so sorry......


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Oh no im so sorry for your loss:,(


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh no! That's so sad. I hope mama does okay without a calf.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no, I'm sorry.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lexie doesn't mind being milked so she won't suffer with a huge udder. Man I'm so so sad for her. To carry that long...birth went easy...only to loose it. My heart hurts.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh i am so sorry. Poor momma.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

😢
💔


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh I’m so sorry.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh no! I'm so sorry🥺. It is so depressing when this happens. I mean, loosing goat kids is one thing. But when you loose a calf, that you and mama have been waiting to meet and love for so long, it's just too depressing. We had this happen to us when we still had our cows. Not fun...😩. Very sorry.....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It is sad. Lexie is no Newby to calving. We have two of her daughters here. Always does it herself and with ease. We were not worried until we saw baby wasn't responding to her.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Momma is going to mourn. Would she take an orphan?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Momma is going to mourn. Would she take an orphan?


That is what I was wondering!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh I’m so terribly sorry, poor Lexie and you all! What a heartbreak. ((HUGS))


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We left her with the calf until just now. My son carried it away and she walked the other way..drank some water. She might take an orphan..shes super sweet. Finding one may not be as easy. We will keep her milked.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Heifers are wiser than we give them credit for but they do long for their baby. If you can find an orphan and grapht it onto her she may become less depressed.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..we are calling around. We have a few dairys near by that Hubs has a call into. Hopfully we find somthing today. Lexie is laying back out where she calved. Makes me sad to see her there


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@happybleats all will turn out ok


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you Tanya.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m so sorry. Losing a full term, healthy looking calf is heartbreaking. Sending you a big virtual hug.


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

So sorry for the loss. We had the same thing happen with our Jersey x dexter heifer. We found twins that lost their mama and although it took a couple of days she took them in. we managed to find them the same day she calved so I think that helped a lot with the grafting


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m so sorry you lost the baby.  That’s so sad! After waiting 3/4 of a year for a calf, it’s really hard when it doesn’t make it.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. 😢❤


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh no, poor Lexi. That is heartbreaking, I'm so sorry Cathy.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We found a calf! Hubs will pick her up this afternoon. We will pen her together with Lexie and begin working with her to bond!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Wonderful. I am sure you will succeed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad, I am so very sorry. 😢


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I hope she takes the calf! 🙏


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hubs is on way to pick up the calf. 🤞


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She was so excited to see him but once she smelled him the rub on she t didn't full her..but he is interested in nursing so we will keep them together and work with them


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I hope it works out and she decides to be mama to the new calf.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Me too. She's not being aggressive with him but pushes him away and lifts her leg with a small kick when he tries to nurse. We are giving them some space (and Catch our breath lol) and will try again. If nothing else we will milk her and bottle him for the night.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm glad she isn't aggressive. I hope she comes around!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ugh..day one..Lexie won. Wont feed the calf and won't let us milk her. She is the kind if cow that stands in the field with a bucket of feed and allows us to milk. Ok..so we fed baby some cows milk and will try again tomorrow. I'm pooped


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Ugg that’s a bummer. Praying she changes her mind and accepts the calf!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

So sorry you lost the calf!

Unfortunately we never had luck getting a cow to accept a calf that wasn't hers......our huge dairy mix cow would live longside the other calf but not let it nurse for the life of her. Since she produced too much milk for us, being a dairy cow, we would put her in the stanchion, milk out what we wanted to drink and then tie her leg, (so she didnt kick the calf's head off lol) and then let the calf nurse all she wanted. 
We would milk once a day but let the calf nurse twice a day. 

I hope you have good luck with your calf!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m sorry happybleats I didn’t see this till now.
Don’t give up. Keep baby hungry and scold her when she does that. If you get her in a small enough area you can also put a rope on a foot and dally around a post and have the calf try nursing off that side. I’ve never tried it but also people swear if you skin the dead calf and out on the new calf they will take them. Not sure if that’s still a option but if so and you get desperate you can give that a go. 
But with the feed only when letting the calf nurse that seems to be the best way with us. If mom gets too rough we just pull her out and try it again in 12 hours.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lexie is snuggled up with the calf tonight. She is such a good cow and gentle with all the calves. A great mom. I'm praying her motherly instinct will kick in 😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im sorry for your loss. That is painful. Can you capture any of her urine and pour it on the calf? I know its gross. But with her urine smell on it, and if you can bottle feed some of her milk to the calf, it will smell more like her.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@happybleats she will surprise you


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

If she’s snuggling, there is hope. Some won’t do it, ever. Some need a little time and encouragement. 

We had a cow once, a tiny thing that we swore was mixed with golden retriever. Lol. She was the sweetest girl and the best mom. We had a big Brown Swiss mix who calved at the same time. Both their calves lived, but our little yellow cow took care of them both. She’d holler for the other calf and it come trotting across the field to her, basically as tall as her and she’d nuzzle it and it’d get on its knees to nurse. We learned she’d nanny any calf after that year, plus still take great care of her own. We had a very small herd and when we sold her, our little mutt cow, a cattle rancher paid good money for her because he knew he could throw about any calf on her. And he did. She lived right by the house and they spoiled her rotten. Even got her a kiddie pool to play in because she loved water. I still miss her. 

I have no idea where I was going with any of this. Lol. Anyway, if she’s being sweet to the calf, that’s the first step.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> If she’s snuggling, there is hope. Some won’t do it, ever. Some need a little time and encouragement.
> 
> We had a cow once, a tiny thing that we swore was mixed with golden retriever. Lol. She was the sweetest girl and the best mom. We had a big Brown Swiss mix who calved at the same time. Both their calves lived, but our little yellow cow took care of them both. She’d holler for the other calf and it come trotting across the field to her, basically as tall as her and she’d nuzzle it and it’d get on its knees to nurse. We learned she’d nanny any calf after that year, plus still take great care of her own. We had a very small herd and when we sold her, our little mutt cow, a cattle rancher paid good money for her because he knew he could throw about any calf on her. And he did. She lived right by the house and they spoiled her rotten. Even got her a kiddie pool to play in because she loved water. I still miss her.
> 
> I have no idea where I was going with any of this. Lol. Anyway, if she’s being sweet to the calf, that’s the first step.


I start telling story’s then have no idea why I was telling them too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Today my son went out to bottle the calf. Lexie didn't like it. She was pushing him away a bit and nuzzling the calf lol. He tried to nurse off her but she stepped sideways. But didnt kick at him. We will work with them again today. I hopful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She sure is giving that poor calf mixed signals. Hopefully she finally lets him nurse.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She is.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Well that sounds like progress at least! I hope she comes around today for him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things get better soon.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Well day two...no go. An old cow farmer said to catch Lexies pee and rub it on baby. He said works everytime lol. 
Kids named the little guy..Mr Mooney lol. They love The Lucy Show lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hubs is heading to the vet with Lexie. 😔 she just seems not to feel well and we seen her have a few contractions. We are hoping there's not a dead baby in there. She had some opaque goo this afternoon and although she is eating..just feel something is not right. Prayers would be welcomed and appreciated that I'm just being dramatic.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh gosh I hope it's nothing too serious! 🙏


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Me too. We just love this girl.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

🙏🙏😱


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no. Prayers sent.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no! I sure hope everything is ok. Prayers sent


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone!! Lexie will be fine. We are getting her settled up and fed. She had a slight fever..not bad..103. But it's pretty warm today. No stuck baby, no retained placenta but boy she smelled of death back there. She got antibiotics and a shot known to have a very positive side effect....to except the orphan calf. May or may not work. But all In all. She should be fine. Vet will send the info on everything she did via email. For now I rely on my 16 year Olds memory of what went on...😁


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I hope she clears up soon! And bonus is she accepts the little one!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes. Now maybe I cam sleep tonight...im such a worry wart


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Poor Lexie! I hope she recovers quickly and accepts the little guy!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so glad Lexi is ok. I hope she continues to improve!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m relieved Lexi is going to be okay. I was reading not even realizing I was holding my breath until I got to the post that all would be well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Got the email from the vet. Suspects Metritis which makes sense, she was sluggish in delivering the placenta. She gave her Excede, Estrumate and Banamine as well as a multivitamin shot. I'm thinking the Estrumate is what she thought could help stir her motherly Instict and take the calf. She said she's seen it help but not always. 
Lexie ate well tonight and will remain in the cow pen with the calf and another cow who needs extra groceries. When we are sure she won't take the calf, Mr Mooney, she will be set out to pasture with the others.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Praying she makes a quick recovery! Sorry you’ve had such a hard time.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Definitely a tough one with this girl. We are very hopeful she will be ok.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Here is praying everything works out well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for her. 🙏


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lexie is more like her self today. I think she will be ok.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank goodness, what a relief! Poor Lexi.
praying she continues on the path to good health. 🤞🐄


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Glad she is doing better! Do you have a bottle baby or did she take the calf?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She has not excepted the calf sadly. I doubt she will at this point. But we can hope lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a bummer.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lexie has taken a side for worse. She has high fever and wobbly on her legs. But still up and fighting everything we so. She is however nursing the calf!! We though it was odd half her udder was empty. We milked out the other side and it looks good. Heading back to the vet


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no! I hope she pulls through.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Her temp was 105. She's shaky. I'm so worried.
We tried to give her antibiotics but I'm still so weak I'm hardly any help. Makes me so frustrated. So off to the vet. My son was amazing holding her and giving herbs as a support. Hes 16 years old but farm strong.
We have a shoot but the head peice needs welding. In all out years we have never needed it. Until now


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Praying for Lexi! 🙏🏻


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sending prayers for Lexie and your family🛐✝


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Prayers 🙏


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Praying for Lexi. I can’t believe she’s nursing the calf now and then takes a turn for the worse. I really hope the vet can figure it out and she (and your family) can finally start to feel better.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

They suspect mastitis. They milked more and massaged and milk began to turn dark pink. In nearly 17 years of farming..never a single case of mastitis here ugh. Vet will keep her over night and start her on treatment. Just hope she still will nurse Mr Mooney when she returns. Boy that cow!! I love her so much...I will keep her even if we can never breed her again.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Rats! I was hoping she was on the mend. Praying for her!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Well hopefully they can clear up her mastitis. I think Jessica was saying she's had problems with mastitis this year as well after only ever having a case or two. I've had issues with some mild mastitis in one of my goats as well. Weird!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..very strange


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh poor baby girl! My heart dropped reading your update. I sure hope she gets to feeling better. That is so scary. 
Yes super weird year on mastitis this year although Swipers is a weird one. Other then the chunky milk no other sign of mastitis and that teat is always clean so the calf nurses off it. But I am dreading weaning time with the goats right now. 
And try not to get frustrated. Your strength will come back just do the best you can but don’t over do it. You have a wonderful family to help you! 
Also with your laneway/ chute, depending on how far apart the posts or vertical bars are you can put boards, or pipes across and make a wall to keep a cow more contained. My squeeze is down and I had to get creative until my dad brought me the portable corral.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Praying for Lexi and Mr Mooney and your family


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you @Jessica84. I'll keep that in mind if we need that shute again. We do need a plan here!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Vet said Lexie is doing well. Fever is down..eating well. They will keep her a few days to continue treatment since we don't have a working shute. Fecal was clean. So that's good


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww thats Great! Prayers answered 😁


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yay. Go Lexi. Your momma and Mr Mooney need you


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yay! What about bringing the calf to her? Would the vet allow that? He might also make her perk up some if she loves the little guy now


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We thought about that..but if Lexie doesn't feed him for any reason they would have to bottle him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear, prayers sent. 🙏


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Great news!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Fantastic! I’m thrilled she’s doing better. Poor baby. Hopefully she’ll come home soon!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is lexi doing?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lexie is still at the vets but vet said she is doing really well. We go get her today or tomorrow. We are ready for her to be home.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

happybleats said:


> Lexie is still at the vets but vet said she is doing really well. We go get her today or tomorrow. We are ready for her to be home.


So glad she’s feeling better and coming home soon! I bet you miss her a lot. Praying she will still accept Mr Mooney.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Goofy. We do miss her out here.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aww that's great news!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lexie is home. She doing well. A bit stressed. But heath wise good....


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Glad to hear it! I hope she stays well


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aww yay!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Great news!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Good news


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Welcome home Lexi! It’s great news 😁🥰


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Has she accepted Mr. Moonwy?


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m so glad she’s home and doing well. I bet she’s glad she’s home too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Shes not taking Mr Mooney as we can tell yet. Vet said give her a few days. She was pretty stressed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏 Glad she is home.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww so happy shes Back!😁 Now...to be patient to see if she adopts Mr Mooney!😬


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Come on Mr Mooney! Keep on her until she falls back in love with you. So happy she is feeling better! Poor girl.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Shes less stressed today. Let me love in her. Her udder is all but dried. We shall see how she and Mr Mooney does.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Boy. What a process. Hopefully she will at least be a buddy for him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Well Lexie is back to her happy fat self. She loves food so gets all Skippy at feeding time. She's showing gentleness and care towards Mr Mooney. Here's hoping 👍


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw. So glad to hear she is back to her old self. Come on Lexie. Mr Mooney needs his momma...


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

happybleats said:


> Well Lexie is back to her happy fat self. She loves food so gets all Skippy at feeding time. She's showing gentleness and care towards Mr Mooney. Here's hoping 👍


🤞 praying it works out! I’m so glad she’s her spunky self! Yay Lexi!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lexie is doing fantastic although pretty much dry. We penned up another older cow in with her who was dropping too much weight. Figured Queenie, who has a calf still draining her which is way old enough to ween will keep Lexie company and both can get extra groceries and Queenie will put her food into her weight. Well time to move Miss Lexie back with the herd..shes getting a tad too fat and although doesn't bother Mr Mooney, she's not allowing him to nurse. So no need to keep her penned. However this morning my daughter is pretty sure Queenie was nursing Mr Mooney 😒. Ugh we need her to gain some weight. But Mr Mooney still gladly except his 3 bottles a day lol. So we will watch and see what happens. Queenie has been known to take orphans when she was a young chick but right now we just wanted her to rest.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Isn't that the way it always works. Glad everyone is doing better.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yup


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You know you live on a farm when.....


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

🤪Crazy cows...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Well Mr Mooney. You gonna get milk one way or another...
Glad Lexie is better and hoping she blends right back in.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

So glad to hear Lexie is doing good! I love the name Mr. Mooney!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------

